# Call out to LA/Orange co. CA riders- Parade ride, BBQ, More. Aug.4, La Habra



## jwm (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a call out to CABE members in The Los Angeles/Orange County area, and particularly to the folks whom Mary and I see at each month's Cyclone Coasters ride. This is for a very  special day of riding, charity, food, and drink, and party. And the charity part will not cost anything. Neither will the food.
So here's the deal-
I have received an invitation to enter a group of bicycles in the City of La Habra Corn Festival parade which is held August 4, in the city of La Habra. The Corn Festival and parade is an old small town tradition in La Habra, and it draws a surprisingly big audience. We will be riding as the So Cal Rat Rod Ride, a group of custom, classic, and cruiser bicycle enthusiasts. Here's a chance to bring out the flagship bikes in your fleet, and show them off to an appreciative crowd.
Following the Corn Festival Parade we will take a short round about trip back through La Habra, and bring our bikes to the Park Regency Retirement Center where we will have a short reception and visit with the seniors who live there. Tentative plan will be to take some photos of the some of the residents with the very cool bikes. Mary and I did this last Easter. We rode the B-6, and the Starlet over there, and the bikes were a huge hit with the residents.
After that, we party.
Following the visit to Park Regency we'll cruise back to my place. We're celebrating August birthdays, bike rides, corn festivals, bigfoot sightings, the end of the world, and just about anything else we can think of as an excuse to eat too much, drink too much, turn up the record player way too loud, and generally annoy the neighbors until they come over and party, too. Anyone interested in riding this day can RSVP by replying to this thread, or sending me a PM. We can trade further notes via email.
Please come join us!
Thanks.

JWM

John MacLean


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 23, 2012)

*Hey John most likely in*

Ryan with the X1, told me about this Mel and I might be going.
Is there a time and place to meet? 
Parking situation?
Is there going to be some time available after the parade to see the actual corn festival? 
Should we bring anything for your party after?
Thanks


----------



## jwm (Jun 23, 2012)

I was hoping to hear from you, Abe. It's funny. It never occurred  to me to include, like- the Corn Festival in all this. Maybe because I'm too old for carnival rides. Besides- I think they still use the same Hammer ride that I got on back in 1964.:eek: But no plans have been set in stone yet, and it would be remiss not to include some time at the park in the itinerary. They do have good corn. Parking will be no problem. I live just a couple miles from where the parade stages, and there's plenty of parking around here. I figure we'll start here at my place, and cruise down to the staging area. The parade starts at 9:30 AM, so it would mean a fairly early meet up time- 7:00, give or take. We'll have coffee. Party plans are also still in the works, but as with most outdoor summer cookouts, if you bring a bag of chips it will get eaten. We'll get the details tied down. Mostly, at this point, I want to get a rough idea of how many people are interested, so I can put a number on the parade application. I'll probably need to come up with a run of T-shirts for the ride, as well. As I said, we'll have everything nailed down in due time.

John M


----------



## jwm (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi folks- Just bumping this thread with a link to the facebook page. I just started the FB thang, and a friend created the event page. Here's the link with all the latest info:

http://www.facebook.com/events/292770597487362/

John M


----------



## jwm (Jul 17, 2012)

Bumping the thread here-
Hey, I can do shameless plugs.
Once again, I'd like to extend the invitation to any riders here in the Southland.
Details at this point:

The parade app has been accepted. We're in.
I've ordered T-shirts for the ride. So Cal Rat Rod Ride shirt complimentary (as in free) for parade riders.
Meet up will be at my house. I'll send all details to those who RSVP
After parade reception  is a go.
Finances are good for a change, so we'll have both potato, and corn chips at the party, and I've got a giant bottle of diet pineapple soda left over from July 4, so we're gonna' party like it's 1999- we're just that hip, too.

JWM


----------

